# Verkaufe Metro 2033 Steam-Version, NICHT an Acc gebunden



## JaHos (14. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute!

Ich habe einen Key von Metro 2033, welchen ich über Steam verschenken könnte.

Verhandlungsbasis wären 15€, bezahlung per Paypal.

Dannach würde ich den potentiellen Käufer als Freund hinzufügen und ihm das Spiel "schenken".

Bis dahin also!


----------



## JaHos (8. März 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, wurde verkauft.


----------

